# [email protected] dinosuar & mma journal



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

hallo

i have decided to focus my training on my mma as i have been gettting more and more into it and hope to step into the cage in 6-12 months.

im currantly weighing around 208lb after injuring my shoulder and not doing any training or eating properly for 8 weeks but realisticly need to get down into 175-185lb to compete so im going to basicly be doing a very slow cut.

TRAINING

im going to be training mma most week day evenings and hitting the weights or road in the mornings.

ihave decided to do dinosaur training after reading the brook kubik book off the same name my workouts will look like this

push

thick bar bench press

thick bar military press

thick bar c.g bench

neck work or

legs

front squat

trap bar deadlift

standing calf raise

ab work

pull

rope pull-ups

thick bar bent row

thick bar curl

grip work

im going to try and add in some cardio at the end of the workout and some strongman lifts when i get my strength back up.

MMA

this is how i plan on doing my mma training

monday

shootboxing

groundwork

tuesday

thai boxing

groundwork

wedneday

wrestling

thai sparring

thursday

boxing

groundwork

i will train mma at the weekends aswell if im not seeing my girlfriend

PUSH

rope pull ups

bodyweight 2,4,4,4

2" thick bar row (weight not including bar)

barx5

40kgx5

50kgx4

60kgx2

3" thick bar curl (weight not including bar)

barx5

10kgx5

20kgx5

machine gripper

5kgx5

10kgx5

15kgx5

20kgx5

3x5 mins on elliptic machine with 1 min rest inbetwean sets

the thick bar is humbling


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Good luck Danny boy.... I bet your glad to be back into it after the lay off.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

its brilliant, theres nothing worse then sitting around watching tv for me. being injured basicly messes up my sleeping pattern diet ect im so happy to be getting back into it.

my shoulders not 100% at the moment so im having to be careful but i think getting blood into it through training will help it heal.


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Its how my shouder injury was fixed mate!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i remeber you saying chris,

i have boxing and groundwork tonight, i havent done any boxing since i was about 10 and my grandad used to make me and my bro box.


----------



## acsmyth (Apr 27, 2008)

What camp do you train with?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good stuff... :thumb:

lol, i thought i'd be taking a year+ before stepping into a cage, 8 months later :whistling:

be careful, MMA is a black hole that sucks you in

i hope the transition is an easy one and you enjoy the switch


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

acsmyth said:


> What camp do you train with?


im going to train at shootfighting london but im also going to try and get down to the roger garcie academy if i can.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good stuff... :thumb:
> 
> lol, i thought i'd be taking a year+ before stepping into a cage, 8 months later :whistling:
> 
> ...


i have aobsessive personality so thats probably what will happen :confused1:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck mate, some top guys train at london shootfighters let us know how you get on


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

soon to be one more BABY!! :2guns: LOL


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Looking good in your avatar Dan!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

thats the wogster, i cant take any credit.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Best of luck Dan.

:beer:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> thats the wogster, i cant take any credit.


 :lol: a picture from long ago..


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

No sh1t Wogi.... you look like a different person!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

did boxing and ground work last night and it nearly killed me.

ididnt realize how unfit i have became over the last couple of months so im going to knock weights on the head for a month or 2 until i get my fitness up to par.

this will give you a idea of what the training was like last night

Boxing

15 mins skipping

15 mins calistetics & shadow boxing

15 mins of sparring

30mins of pad work

15 mins calistetics and stretching out

Groundwork

15 mins jogging

15mins agility drills ( shrimping,duck walks,sprawls ect)

45 mins of lock flows

15 mins grappling

im not sure on the times but it was something along those lines


----------



## acsmyth (Apr 27, 2008)

My first session I was sick, gives you respect for how much work the guys in top level MMA put in.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

true that, theres also a massive difference betwean being teached my pro fighters and just some black belt instructor.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

genesis said:


> Good luck mate, some top guys train at london shootfighters let us know how you get on


Agreed, thats a good club to be training with. I think theres another lad who posts or used to post on here that trains there too.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

its a top place in fact its the bollocks, i spent years when i was younger looking for somewhere just to learn bjj or mma before it got popular so im really happy i can rain there even if it is murder.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i did shootboxing and graplling last night.we mworked on the single leg shot of a jab at shoot boxing and plent of sparring, my shooting is crap but i did get a few hip throws and trips during sparring. in grappling we worked on the Crucifix position and i almost got my ankles snapped of when i was rolling with one of the lads lol, someone did get his ankle snapped and had to go to hospital from a heal hook but i was clever enough to tap when i felt the mass of pain.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Agreed, thats a good club to be training with. I think theres another lad who posts or used to post on here that trains there too.


I think Tahir does mate.

What weight division you looking to fight in? I love MMA and have to thanks Five-O for getting me in to it. I will never looked back. I am currently just over 21 stone and want to fight at around 16-17 stone mark. Like you I need to work on my fitness(not saying your unfit or owt  )


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im looking to get down to around 75-80kg as at 5'10" any heavier and i just want have the reach. im doing 3 hours a night so im going to need to be fit.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good going dan, keep at it!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Get some pics up, this is the members pics section after all.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

when i compete i will


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i did muay thai boxing last night and groundfighting.

i started with thai boxing wghich started with a insane warm up that almost made me puke including lots of weird drills like spinning around to make yourself dizzys then shadow boxing, most of the lesson was doing combo's on the thai pads although i ended up having to use the kick shield as there were aload of new people so there wasnt enough pads to go around.

groundfighting startes with pummeling and then drilling take downs and sprawls, then we were shown how to take the back or get up from stuffing a takedown plus all the eventualities. i didnt roll as although my left shoulder seems to be alot better my right is now playing aswell as my wrist and im sore all over.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> like spinning around to make yourself dizzys then shadow boxing,


This is the hardest thing in the world. My trainer makes up do this for 10 seconds then do combo's lol. Its bloody hard


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

it was funny as there was like 30 people falling over and punching each other by accident lol


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i didnt train last night as i thought i would give my body a rest.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

did boxing and mma last night. my fitness is much better then it was last week.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> did boxing and mma last night. my fitness is much better then it was last week.


wow, its a small world lol

just read ur blog, i train at shootfighters as well, i was also boxing last night!

the training is intense, the trainer really does work on conditioning.

say hello if u see me im not hard to find, im the one with the biggest beard there :beer:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

really im the one with the smallest beard there lol

that complex was hard he really does like to work on conditioning, nice chat though. i cant believe you have kimbo in your avatar if you train at shootfighting london lol


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> really im the one with the smallest beard there lol


by the way ur not that one whos been stabbed in the lip are u?!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

yep thats me


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yep thats me


okay,

so we chatted a bit before the boxing session, do u know who i am now lol

how are you finding the mma classes.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i have a dodge shoulder and cant even do the press ups at the moment so im taking it easy plus im fairly out of shape as i have only it the weights like once on the last 4 months or so but im enjoying it and cant wait until i can go at it properly.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

your the asian chap?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

yes,

not the old asian chap with a beard lol


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

well there was at least 3 or 4 blokes there with full beards last night,made me feel inadequate about my little soul patch. i dont know why theres not loads of beard in the other classes, must be sothing about boxing that attracts men with beards.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> , must be sothing about boxing that attracts men with beards.


PMSL!!

remember the biggest one there:cool:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

we can do some sparring next thursday if you like?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> we can do some sparring next thursday if you like?


see u thursday


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Hows tricks Dan? Shoulder still giving you hassle?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

its fine but now my other shoulder is starting to play up.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i started back doing mma after taking a week of to let my shoulders heal up a bit. i did shoot boxing where we basicly worked on getting the clinch from a hook and then the takedown, my jaw is ****ed from where some nob didnt get that we it was semi contact and did a full power left hook during sparring.

during grappling we did double leg take downs arm bars from the guard and transitions from arn

arm bars to omoplatas.i defo need more flexiblity in my hams as its effecting my shoots.

im going to start lifting weights again in a week or two and the i had a chat with some of the lads to give me a idea about routine.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ahhh the omoplata from arm bar... a move best for the smaller guys as they can whip their hips round and swing their leg over quicker!

lol @ the left hook... hope you levelled things out later!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i started back doing mma after taking a week of to let my shoulders heal up a bit. i did shoot boxing where we basicly worked on getting the clinch from a hook and then the takedown, my jaw is ****ed from where some nob didnt get that we it was semi contact and did a full power left hook during sparring.
> 
> during grappling we did double leg take downs arm bars from the guard and transitions from arn
> 
> ...


hmmmm i always found that the guys who took the **** in semi contact were short/skinny fellas.

just give them a crafty knee to the bollocks when you make a "mistake" in getting the mount.

Or alternalty you said you were having trouble with arm bar from the mount thats a exelent time to acidently on purpose catch the guys face with your foot when your slideing in tight for the armbar.

If your to nice for either of these then just dont break his fall when you goto the ground and aply all your weight.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

wogihao said:


> hmmmm i* always found that the guys who took the **** in semi contact were short/skinny fellas.*
> 
> just give them a crafty knee to the bollocks when you make a "mistake" in getting the mount.
> 
> ...


your spot on therte m8, im afraid he didnt stick around for grappling but i did get a pretty hard cross in and then a double leg take down which i used to spike him right on the head lol when i get my skill level up again (remeber this will be only my second full week) i will get my revemge lol my shoots are crap due to being inflexible, i asked the coach how to get my shoots better and he suggested lots of sprint training and hill sprints, luckly theres 3 massive hills 5 mins down the road from me so i will get onto that when i can be ****d to get out of bed early.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

you have to stay loose through the shoot - dont try and force it. when i used to do it I would aim to hit about 1ft behind the person that way you drive through.

When you aim to hit him square on for like a double leg takedown all your power is focused just before him, so the power is lost beyond the front of the target. you need to shoot through them then you hit them with full power.

Me if someone was being a dick I would use windmill throws (if they were lighter) thats a horible way to get taken down your almost always get injured if you dont know how to roll (they almost always try and break there fall with there wrists). Its also a very hard throw to avoid because if you get the set up right then your at such a bio-mechanicaly sound postion its almost impossible to stop.

think about hip throws but now think about it with your shoulder..






^^^ thats how i would do it standing - thats a LONG way to fall.






^^ if you like them then drop them lower.

Hahaha i loved this technique its evil.






theres how to do it.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

most people at london shootfights have a pretty good sprawl its hard enough just to get the shoot never mind windmill throws, its a very wrestling oriantated gym so everyone who has been training there a while is near impossible to shoot on,you got to remeber its a proper fighters gym at my last placew no one ever took me down not once. because i did alot of judo i can get the take down if i get the clinch but as we train in 16oz boxing gloves i cant get a grip.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i did thai boxing which was loads of combos on the thai pads mostly.

grappling was was takedowns from the collar and bicep tie to taking the back and also arm bars from the back.

im still cant get any subs on the more advanced lads but there not getting them so often on me either.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Judo throws are a bad idea.... i learnt that on my 3rd fight when i threw the guy against the side of the cage.

Got the takedown but gave him my back and i had to escape a rear naked choke.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

A guy at the place I train full pelt smashed me in the nose with a elbow, needless to say it brought tears to my eyes. Every time we spa, I hurt him a bit before tapping him out.

Hes alright now but at the start he was a bell.

Glad to see your training is going well mate. We did a thing the other day as my trainer just got back from america. You go in to a press up position, some one holds your legs so your like a wheel barrow and you have to press up and push your self forward and in the air and do this all the way to the other side. Needless to say this was queit difficult for me at 20 stone + lol and my chest and rear delts hurt like mad still


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Judo throws are a bad idea.... i learnt that on my 3rd fight when i threw the guy against the side of the cage.
> 
> Got the takedown but gave him my back and i had to escape a rear naked choke.


i like to get a body lock or under hook and go for a hip throw as i dont really like shooting but i know what your saying reaping throws can work well but if you mess it up then your in trouble. were i train the two main coaches are very high standard wrestlers and theres alot of wrestling involved. bar the boxing aND thai boxing classes most lessons start with pummeling drills and take downs so its just a matter of practice.



> A guy at the place I train full pelt smashed me in the nose with a elbow, needless to say it brought tears to my eyes. Every time we spa, I hurt him a bit before tapping him out.
> 
> Hes alright now but at the start he was a bell.
> 
> Glad to see your training is going well mate. We did a thing the other day as my trainer just got back from america. You go in to a press up position, some one holds your legs so your like a wheel barrow and you have to press up and push your self forward and in the air and do this all the way to the other side. Needless to say this was queit difficult for me at 20 stone + lol and my chest and rear delts hurt like mad still


thay do some evil conditioning drills there aswell.


----------



## acsmyth (Apr 27, 2008)

James Thompson been around the club lately?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nope, i saw him down there when i went to check it out but he probably traines during the day.


----------

